# How long after EC to get dh to stay off work to look after DS?



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Assuming I get that far (about to start stimming)....I'm wondering how long after EC to get DH to take off work to look after my ds (a very well-behaved almost five year old so not like caring for a toddler but....)

It's so long ago since I had EC I've no recollection of what it was like after.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I have absolutely no idea but had to post to say I'm keeping everything crossed for you and am very excited about you getting back on the rollercoaster!!!

Chux xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Aw thanks Chux. Hope you're well. 
I have to say I'm none too amused by this bloody IVF lark this time. Been trying to get going since the Autumn. Had the cancelled FET as none defrosted ok. Then for a proper fresh cycle, the clinic delayed the first month due to refurbishments, second month I started, downregged then had a cyst. Downregged again after a few weeks and hoping to get the all clear to start stimming tomorrow. If it's a no tomorrow (and it could be as AF is being v odd and I'm worried about not having downregged properly or something) then I don't know what I'll do next.


----------

